

NFC Stands For “Nobody Fucking Cares” And Apple Gets That - pshin45
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/06/12/nfc/

======
japaget
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5871332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5871332)
for a rebuttal.

------
Esifer
The author of this article doesn't get NFC.

~~~
JesseObrien
Quite blatant indeed. They obviously didn't do any research on things like
[http://tagsfordroid.com/](http://tagsfordroid.com/) which is a brilliant use
of NFC that could not be duplicated on an iPhone.

------
induscreep
I really don't see why I need to bump phones (or come within a few cms) to
share data, when I can share data with someone 6000 miles away using the
internet/wireless. BTW, does anyone know what the bit rate of NFC is? Also,
how about sharing data with MULTIPLE people at the same time? Does one need to
bump phones with all of them? With wireless you can simply multicast to all of
them and save a lot of time and battery.

As for non-sharing applications, like tagsfordroid or similar, why not use
wireless technology? Instead of tapping your phone against a table or
something, just press a button on your phone. If WiFi is too energy-
inefficient, then maybe something like ZigBee is a better solution. Maybe the
ZigBee radio can be started on-demand when the user wants to use it. Wireless
has a non-zero radio range as compared to NFC which makes it much more useful.

~~~
rtpg
NFC is really fast, and a lot more convenient. wifi connections take a while.
Plus, do you really want your "wallet" to have a non-zero radio range? Think
about it.

------
clschnei
Now I know why techcrunch doesn't allow comments on their articles. People
would rip them to shreds.

------
jack-r-abbit
What? I don't know _how_ NFC works but I do know that I don't generally walk
around with WiFi enabled on my phone so some WiFi based thing is not going to
work for me. And while it seems the adverts for devices with NFC tend to show
some sort of file sharing going on, there are other uses that don't involve an
actual file share, just a need for authentication (building access, transit,
making a payment). Sure a packet of data is a packet of data, but I don't
think of it as "sharing" data with the door lock when I badge it.

------
shirro
I pay for my coffee every day with NFC. The big 4 banking cartel here doesn't
want an Apple or Google getting a foothold in the market and hurting their
profits which is why NFC is a joke on mobile but on cards it does fine.

~~~
induscreep
Why do you need NFC when you stick a credit card tag onto the back of your
phone? This solution doesn't need a battery to work, whereas using your phone
to pay does.

